# Ok starting new sink



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok guys I would like you to come though this journey with me. I am starting today a new sink let’s see how long it takes and just how it goes! I will show you how I dry it as well after I get it roughed out today. It’s a biggin

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## djg (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm sure it will look as good as the last one. Too bad though, you have to waste all of the inner burl to get to the bowl. Could you use a bowl coring system to save some of the blank?


----------



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes and I will be doing that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2020)

Maple ?- That is a big one


----------



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

Walnut of course lol you know that maple you wild me it is even bigger then this one and is just like crazy crazy amazing. That is gonna be my sink this is gonna be my wife’s sink if all goes well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 19, 2020)

You do mean bathtub right!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## djg (Jan 19, 2020)

Courtland said:


> Yes and I will be doing that!



Da! Just typed the first thing out of my head. With your skill level, I'm sure you would. Sometimes I'm just brain dead.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2020)

looking forward to watching and learning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok guys. So I got it roughed out. I was voting it and got a catch and my hole banjo twisted. The tool rest didn’t bend. My hole banjo did! Also my voting bar did as well. Both are shot. I ended up putting metal shims under one side of my banjo to get my tool rest level and clamping it down to finish turning out the inside. Not a good idea. I also got no cores from it so what a waste. I got it inside and it wouldn’t fit in my oven. Lol it is huge! My son didn’t enjoy it. I had to put towel down and then he started having a blast in it. I shaved a little off one side and my piece just fit. I had to push the door shut and lock the oven to be able to keep the door shut. My wife is not happy! Hope you enjoy. The wood is very cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

My father and another guy had to help me get it on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2020)

Courtland, I edited this post, please watch your language, this is a family friendly forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2020)

Holey cow! I didn't appreciate the size until I saw your son sitting in it. 

That is a beautiful piece of wood! Do you plan to recess the sink in the counter a bit? I'd imagine the vanity will be designed around the sink rather than the other way around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry but I'm ignorant to the process. You rough turn the green blank and the dry the rough bowl in the oven? Then finish turn the dried bowl? I would think the oven would cause it to dry too fast and the piece would crack? Curious what temp and time?

I just can't believe anyone can turn something that big. Amazing


----------



## Courtland (Jan 19, 2020)

No the sink will not be recessed into the countertop very far. Maybe an inch or so. What I m thinking is gonna happen is two sinks one walnut one maple. Inbtween the 2 sinks will be higher so just where the sinks are the counter top will be lowered a bit due to how tall the wood is. I will also be making the counter top out of wood and epoxy top. When it is done drying I will finish turn it. For the sink I make I always try to keep them thick. I think it just looks better. I cook them on conventional at 200 to 250 ish. Unfortunately this one sits right on the bottom of my oven so it does get Burnt. But it is all turned away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2020)

Very cool piece of wood- Kid sure was having fun- well till he got sick of it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh yeah, I can only dream. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 20, 2020)

pretty amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 21, 2020)

Courtland said:


> Ok guys. So I got it roughed out. I was voting it and got a catch and my hole banjo twisted. The tool rest didn’t bend. My hole banjo did! Also my voting bar did as well. Both are shot. I ended up putting metal shims under one side of my banjo to get my tool rest level and clamping it down to finish turning out the inside. Not a good idea. I also got no cores from it so what a waste. I got it inside and it wouldn’t fit in my oven. Lol it is huge! My son didn’t enjoy it. I had to put towel down and then he started having a blast in it. I shaved a little off one side and my piece just fit. I had to push the door shut and lock the oven to be able to keep the door shut. My wife is not happy! Hope you enjoy. The wood is very cool.
> 
> View attachment 177761
> 
> ...



I'd say a stinker in the sinker...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 21, 2020)

:beach: I'm gonna kick back and watch this one. Pretty amazing so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 22, 2020)

Ok so it did crack bunch of little cracks. Filled back with black and inside my wife chose this sparkly color. Still need to finish it.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 22, 2020)

More photos. It is bone dry now. Was in oven danm near 2 days. Cooked this one a little fast. I would let sit for at least a week or two before putting in the oven.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 22, 2020)

nice, can't wait to see what you do with the 2 euc blocks i just traded ya


----------



## Courtland (Jan 22, 2020)

Ya I guess just make some plates.


----------

